# what are the differances between dash and the real deal?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

How can someone tell the differance of a dash remake and the real vintage body, i was told that if you drop them their will be a differant sound, another person said there is a mold differance but i dont see it?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Dash bodies are painted. Aurora bodies are a solid color all the way through.
hojoe


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Also if you flip a Dash over they have under license marking on the roof


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That doesnt ring true*

As previously stated, paint is the first clue. Even the best bods will exhibit some peel under magnification.

The tonal drop test you refer to will not work to distinguish Dash bodies from Gennys unless you have a very keen ear. The test you refer to is to distinguish low density resin casts from the original injection molded styrene bods where the tonal difference is huge and easily recognized.

The Dash bods are made from impact resistent ABS so thay have good density and tensile strength. You'll be able to attach laces to them and use them for boots. They are incredibly tough! I have yet to break one.

Additionally, as Dash bodies are newborn or recently produced, they exhibit none of the traditional shrinkage in the tell tale areas. You wont see post divots in hoods and trunks or the little divot in roofs where the index button for the glass is.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The first thing to check is under the body.Dash bodies are painted,Aurora bodies were molded.Half of the bodies made by Dash were never made by Aurora.Bill is right about the drop test.This was a way of determining if it was plastic or resin.A pressure pot used by certain casters makes a perfect body.Always look under the body to see if the name of the caster or initials is moulded in.Some of these guys can make a car look better than a factory car. Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If it's tan, and you drop it and it breaks into 20 pieces, it was a real Aurora T jet!! :lol: Watch them tan ones.. They are brittle as heck!!!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Additionally, as Dash bodies are newborn or recently produced, they exhibit none of the traditional shrinkage in the tell tale areas. You wont see post divots in hoods and trunks or the little divot in roofs where the index button for the glass is.


The things you learn... I never knew that. I always assumed they were cast with the divots.
OK.. It's going to drive me crazy... what is cause of the shrinkage?

Thanks for the info Bill!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> The first thing to check is under the body.Dash bodies are painted,Aurora bodies were molded.Half of the bodies made by Dash were never made by Aurora.Bill is right about the drop test.This was a way of determining if it was plastic or resin.A pressure pot used by certain casters makes a perfect body.Always look under the body to see if the name of the caster or initials is moulded in.Some of these guys can make a car look better than a factory car. Tom Stumpf


Pressure pot..casting...
How are you doing Tom?I hope everything is on the up swing and you feel great,God Bless.
Christian


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If it's tan, and you drop it and it breaks into 20 pieces, it was a real Aurora T jet!! :lol: Watch them tan ones.. They are brittle as heck!!!


:roll: :roll: ROTFLMAO


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> ...Dash bodies are painted......


with the exception of the last run of Herbie bugs and the upcoming batmobile...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> with the exception of the last run of Herbie bugs and the upcoming batmobile...


batmobile??? what will it fit on? afx? srt? 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The Dash bodies are second to none.I have sold them from the start.Not only is the Herbie bug that came out just recently molded its a little different.The roof opening corners are cut square but the number is set a little different on the rear.Thats a good reason to buy another Herbie.The last ones sold out,buy a new one today.I'M told the Batmobile looks great.The purests will like it because its still a t-jet.Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Will the Dash Batmobile be a copy of the Aurora Batmobile?

Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> Will the Dash Batmobile be a copy of the Aurora Batmobile?
> 
> Randy.


dead ringer...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

lenny said:


> the upcoming batmobile...


Lenny,
Do you have a date for the Batmobile?  rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

lenny said:


> dead ringer...


Oh Boy, Oh Boy, Oh Boy :hat:

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Overheard in the latest chat ...

*Bill: There are ways of telling whether a body is a Dash.*
Krazikev: Are there? What are they?

*Bill: Tell me, what do you do with Dashes?*
slotcarman12078: Burn!
Krazikev: Burn, burn them up!

*Bill: And what do you burn apart from Dashes?*
LeeRoy98: More Dashes!
slotcarman12078: Wood!

*Bill: So, why do Dashes burn?*
....
Dragula: B--... 'cause they're made of wood...?

*Bill: Good!*
Krazikev: Oh yeah, yeah...

*Bill: So, how do we tell whether it is made of wood?*
LeeRoy98: Build a bridge out of it.

*Bill: Aah, but can you not also build bridges out of stone?*
slotcarman12078: Oh, yeah.

*Bill: Does wood sink in water?*
LeeRoy98: No, no.
slotcarman12078: It floats! It floats!
LeeRoy98: Throw it into the pond!
Krazikev: The pond!

*Bill: What also floats in water?*
LeeRoy98: Bread!
slotcarman12078: Apples!
Dragula: Very small rocks!
LeeRoy98: Cider!
slotcarman12078: Great gravy!
LeeRoy98: Cherries!
slotcarman12078: Mud!
Dragula: Churches -- churches!
slotcarman12078: Lead -- lead!
AfxToo: A duck.
Krazikev: Oooh.

*Bill: Exactly! So, logically...,*
LeeRoy98: If... it.. weighs the same as a duck, it's made of wood.

*Bill: And therefore--?*
LeeRoy98: A Dash!
Krazikev: A Dash!

Exactly, or thereabouts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I was NOT in Chat this week!

Undoubtedly the quality of conversation was increased a hundred fold. In my abscense they probably even reached up to the gutter for a quick glimpse of greater things. Ya really should join us more often "Too". 

The thought of bringing our CCSS (Chat Collective SAT Score) to three above plantlife (graded on the curve of course) is more than we could hope for. My thirty year old cactus is giggling over there in the corner and it hurts my feelings. 

Your presence would get us out of the negative numbers at least one time this year; thus providing the added benefit of keeping us off double secret probation.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

African or European??


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> dead ringer...


GREAT NEWS! FINALLY, an affordable alternative to the original. Thank you Dan.

Randy.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

lenny said:


> dead ringer...


How many do you suppose will end up on ebay as a mint original with a $100 price tag...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

82whiskey said:


> How many do you suppose will end up on ebay as a mint original with a $100 price tag...


B
O
O
S
A

:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that a name or an acronym for *B*ig *O*ld *O*rnery *S*cam *A*rtist?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Kidding aside, where's the best place to buy Dash bodies? Who has a good selection?

Brian A


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Just Ask For Dan*

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart.htm Just ask for Dan who has already posted on this thread or call his wife as she was great help last year when I checked on my order. Straight up good people and product. My VW vans were a well appreciated present last year. I wish I could buy a couple unfinished ones in all loose pieces so I can get the hippies in without damaging a very cool van. Thanks Dan.


----------

